# hydro pro 36 110v to 12v plus few things



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

I recently purchased a 3 year old Ariens Hydro Pro 36. I have turned it into little hobby of DIYs and upgrades before next winter comes. Have anyone successfully converted this machine from 110V start to 12V push button start? I know some Hydro model comes with push button start, but Briggs and Stratton rep told me those models use a different engine. After some research I managed to find a B&S 12V starter that fits. Now I am just waiting for my Ariens battery tray to arrive before I complete the conversion. Question I have is, can the stock alternator/stater power both the 110v hand warmer, and also be connected through a voltage converter to recharge the 12v battery when it's running? If not, I will simply disconnect the had warmer. 

I have also added an LED light bar that closely matches the Ariens color, plus a pair of flood lights in the rear. Also added 24lbs of steal bars inside the auger housing.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

More photos


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Your hand warmers are probably 12 to 18 volt AC powered directly from the alternator. The original 110VAC starter circuit is a stand-alone system. I don't know exactly what you will need for a battery charging circuit, but I have doubts that you will be able to operate hand warmers, lighting and have enough remaining for battery-charging capabilities from the stock alternator.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m not very familiar with the Briggs 420 stator. Are their 2 separate circuits for the handgrips and lighting?

Maybe consider using the battery to power your lights with a switch and use the lighting circuit with a regulator rectifier to charge the battery. You should try to find out the capacities of the stator.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Macplee

The engine produces 12 volts AC for the hand warmers and lights. It might have a diode in the light circuit to make DC but it wouldn't be enough to charge the battery as you also need the power to be regulated so it doesn't overcharge the battery. The starter isn't connected to the engine as you need to plug it into the house wiring.

Once you add the tray and battery you need to make sure the engine will supply 12 volt, regulated DC to the battery to recharge it or just keep the starting system seperate and remember to put a floating charger on it every couple uses.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

drmerdp, that’s my plan. Use the battery to operate the new lights with rocker switches, discount the factory light and also discount the hand warmer. I bought a B&S voltage regulator to connect to the stator then to the battery so the stator will only be charging the battery and nothing else. My hands never get cold when snowblowing. Moving around too much.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I like the hand warmers....

Why not just put a trickle charger on it to charge your battery between storms?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Need a picture of your current alternator wiring exiting the shroud where it is visible.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

The snowblower is store in a shed with no electricity. When in use, I clear snow for 6 houses. The further house being 3 blocks away. I want to make sure the lights won't drain the battery and I can use the battery start when I am furthest from my shed/house. I know I have the pull cord as a backup. I guess not knowing the amp output of the stator, and i have to pick the hand warmer vs. recharging the battery, I would go with recharging the battery.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

DriverRider. I will take some close-up photos of the stator/alternator wire soon and post it for your opinion. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

If its anything like most B&S stators, its only a half moon 5 Amp 60 Watt stator. Its enough to power the lights and hand warmers by itself. I would wager it is a stator part# 797090.

In any event, the stator would need to be upgraded to a part# 695466 full round stator and paired with a voltage regulator part# 691185. This setup is dependent on what engine family your 420cc comes from. Would need to know that info before being definitive it would work for you. 

The easier and cheaper route is keep your battery trickle charged in between storms. All the battery is being used for is cranking the engine over, nothing else.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

The Simplicity 420cc has AC for lights and warmers and DC for the motors. You might luck out with the stator and are just missing the regulator/rectifier.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

My engine is a B&S 420cc 
Model 25M137-0110-F1
Serial 1212311600881
Does that help to determine if it’s a half or full moon higher power stator?



Bassguitarist1985 said:


> If its anything like most B&S stators, its only a half moon 5 Amp 60 Watt stator. Its enough to power the lights and hand warmers by itself. I would wager it is a stator part# 797090.
> 
> In any event, the stator would need to be upgraded to a part# 695466 full round stator and paired with a voltage regulator part# 691185. This setup is dependent on what engine family your 420cc comes from. Would need to know that info before being definitive it would work for you.
> 
> The easier and cheaper route is keep your battery trickle charged in between storms. All the battery is being used for is cranking the engine over, nothing else.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

According to parts manual, the stator part number should be B&S 799843. But can’t find any info on amp output.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

The 9 amp stator on mine is part #591094 with regulator #698315, flywheels are the same with #797748.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Here are some photos of the stator wire and connector? Does this offer any clues as to what it’s ampage output may be? Half moon or full moon alternator?





DriverRider said:


> Need a picture of your current alternator wiring exiting the shroud where it is visible.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

nothing


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow great charts. Who Wants to be the first to have an urban assault snowblower complete with 60 amp alternator and 100,000 lumens of light?! And heated hand grips.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

I spent many endless hours researching this. Probably easier and faster to just take the snowblower apart. My conclusion leads me to believe the alternator in my 2013 Ariens Hydro Pro 36 with a Briggs Polar Force 420cc engine is the 591100, 799843, or 591100 (all seems to be the same). The Briggs regulator is 845907.

The alternator produces 30v and 16amp. Does anyone know how much does the hand warmer draw?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The hand warmers should be about 3 amps. My guess would be you have the 5 amp "half moon" stator simply because the manufacturers barely give you enough to do what it's designed for. In this case that would be one light and hand warmers. I can't see them putting in something more expensive that's not going to get used. Except for a few customers doing aftermarket modifications that 5 amp is plenty and it's cheap for them.

That 16 amp stator is more for a riding lawn mower. It would be want you'd want to run your stuff and charge the battery but I doubt it's what's hiding under the flywheel presently. BUT, that's just my opinion.

.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

s a full stator,


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Macplee said:


> My engine is a B&S 420cc
> Model 25M137-0110-F1
> Serial 1212311600881
> Does that help to determine if it’s a half or full moon higher power stator?


I have the 342cc engine 21M314-0121-E1. From the looks of your pigtail connector, its the same as the 5 amp half moon. As others have said the part# for your particular engine is part# 799843, which shows it as a full round, but I cant find any specs on it. Best to remove the flywheel and see what is under there. I dont trust you have anything larger than 5 amps.

I installed this stator regulator combo for my setup.

Part Part Number
Stator 695466
Regulator/Rectifier 691185

Allows me to run 4 x 18watt LEDs, handwarmers, and have about 3.5A or so of extra power!










http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...921018-2011-revision-stator-upgrade-leds.html


----------

